# Skyline/GTR or the missus/girlfriend



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Right guys, this is a hypothetical situation (well sort of). If your partner seems to be extremely annoyed with your toy as you're enjoying more time with her rather than HER, and that you spend most of your wages to look after her rather than HER, and your partner is quite frankly more than fed up with such a silly, pathetic, useless lifestyle (according to the missus) and she is threatening to leave you on a serious note. She has given you the final ultimatum!!! And that is " It's me or your junk of metal !!" Hypothetically, giving the seriousness of such a situation what will you do?? Which one will you go for? And which one will you ditch for the sake of the other?? 

Will it be your Skyline/GTR or will it be your missus? YOU decide!!





:-/


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Nigel, this is obviously troubling you so the answer is clear. Bin HER, get yourself a moose who'll be grateful and supportive. The replacement HER will also fulfil you with extremely gratifying sex, delivered like it were the last time. Arnold says so.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

When my good lady complains i change my cars every 6months or so, i say i use to change my women that often.....keeps her in check!

if push came to shove......i think the fact i want to share my life with my missus would just win out....but i d resent her everyday, probably dump her, buy another car and get a new missus!

j.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Keep the car, anybody who tells somebody to stop doing something they love is not worth it, and you'll only resent her for it at some stage later down the line.

You could compromise something like I'll keep the car but we'll spend more time together type approach show willingness on your part, depends how much you want to keep seeing her.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Nigel, this is obviously troubling you so the answer is clear. Bin HER, get yourself a moose who'll be grateful and supportive. The replacement HER will also fulfil you with extremely gratifying sex, delivered like it were the last time. Arnold says so.


I'll bin the missus even if she speaks a word about my real wifey (the GTR)








where is fourtoes btw lool !


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

This reminds me of when the Mrs realised I was serious about getting a GT-R baring in mind the most I'd ever spent on a car was £30K before this, I would be lying if I said she was happy about it, but then I reminded her that she didn't seem to concerned about money when I handed over £27K for her mini jcw last year.... her exact words were Touchey! I haven't heard a word since plus she loves the car now anyway


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

you have got a result then Andy! two wives living in peace and harmony 
The best of both worlds there !!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmm....mine moans but when it comes down to it she knew what I was like before we got together and she knows I will never change and cars / bikes are always going to be a big thing in my life....she would love me spending the cash if I let her drive it every now and again but don't think my nerves could take it...she would never ask me to get rid of it or try and change who I am....if only she would stop moaning though....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

There is always a backhander!! 













kidding lol, we're not encouraging no wife beating here guys, just a minor tap on the face would do


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Hmmm, I may not be best to comment here but...

Just do as you please, She will tolerate it or not, But if she is petty enough to leave due to you having an interest that goes beyond wasting on the couch watching sport and drinking beer then I fail to see how thats your problem.

You only live once, Live how you want too, not how others say you should.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> There is always a backhander!!
> 
> kidding lol, we're not encouraging no wife beating here guys, just a minor tap on the face would do


lol...only problem being she might kick my a*&e


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

click "Edit thread"
Click "edit poll"
Click "make poll public"
Click "save settings"

sit back, watch the panic....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

^^gooood idea 




.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> click "Edit thread"
> Click "edit poll"
> Click "make poll public"
> Click "save settings"
> ...


LMAO!!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I once had a sticker on one of my first cars that was very apt at the time which read ...

"My girlfriend says its either her or surfing ... I'll really miss her"

Need I say more ...


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

I couldn't vote - as I wouldn't get rid of either... But then my missus actually likes my GT-R... 

But for the record I totally agree with AndyBrew on this one:

_"Keep the car, anybody who tells somebody to stop doing something they love is not worth it, and you'll only resent her for it at some stage later down the line.

You could compromise something like I'll keep the car but we'll spend more time together type approach show willingness on your part, depends how much you want to keep seeing her." _

Well said! :clap:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

There really was only one option for me Nigel now wasn't there?

My girlfriend has the patience of a bloody saint, I think she knows not to ever put me in a position where I'd have to choose, :nervous: well I hope she does! :nervous: having said that there are certain pleasures you can't get from a car......





Home made lasagne and nursey times being two of them!

I would of course choose her but as said above I'd never let her bloody forget it!!!! 
All I know is I have some serious making up to do when the car is back on the road, or else I'll be eating ready meals for one from Iceland again!

Bob


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

For some there's only one way......... or there's none lol
With that obsession of yours :chuckle: dear oh dear ! she must be a very patient lady. 
btw how will you pop down to Iceland to buy your packaged food? ..... :thumbsup:


lol


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Do they not deliver like tesco and asda?

Bob


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

They do ! of course, in their new fleet of R35 GTR's  














joke !:chuckle:


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

My wife loves Skylines! We have had 3 in the last 10 years, she drives the R34 everyday... more than I do! But then I get to tinker with it (the car) without hassle. She does tend to shop for ugrades by colour though 
She saw a big ass single turbo and decided we needed that one... because it was purple!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Clive S-P said:


> My wife loves Skylines! We have had 3 in the last 10 years, she drives the R34 everyday... more than I do! But then I get to tinker with it (the car) without hassle. She does tend to shop for ugrades by colour though
> She saw a big ass single turbo and decided we needed that one... because it was purple!


:chuckle: that's hilarious stuff! good on her though for having that womanly passion for mods (albeit color coded). So there is peace at home I take it :clap: that's what I like to hear. Where did you find your special woman :runaway: ? Maybe it's the colors that attract the butterfly, seems like new a phenomenon 

nice to hear that though :thumbsup:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Get rid of the mrs.... and find a girl who will love u for who u are and wat u do... you should never change what ur interested in for a lass....she won't give up buying shoes...make up... clothes... hair... nails etc... 

when i see threads about "mrs wants me to sell the car" i think to myself the man is under the thumb... end of day the car will always be there for you .... but there has to be a line though... cant ignore everything ur partner says... half n half


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

x.laura.x said:


> half n half


Exactly, Half your free time on your hobbies, and half on the mrs... If you know what I mean 

Not sure how anyone could object to that.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

What if she spends most of her time in the kitchen?  (I wish ) And the rest of her time at a nail shop or a beauty parlour and shopping for no reason. Then you're left with yourself to enjoy your time peacefully with your toy. From what I have realised is that women no matter how grown up or educated they are, for some reason they do act like children at times. They are very possessive creatures and a bit selfish ( don't mean to generalise) they can do what they like, but for some reason only known to her I can't :nervous:

Ok no more nail shop bullshhhhh£ anymore, no more shopping for no reason. Let me put these restrictions on her temporarily and see how she reacts to it.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I've always spent my cash on my car and not my woman.. treat her now and then of course but if you really want to both be equals in a relationship they need to pay for themselves 

Equality FTW


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Bye bye woman...all I can say on that topic


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*gone*

ditch the mrs,keep the gtr.and if you get desperate higher a dvd.:thumbsup:
your life is now sorted.:runaway::runaway:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

^welldone my friend, you made the right decision. Skyline/GTR is winning the poll so far :thumbsup:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

There are not many Skylines in the world but plenty of girls!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I wouldnt have my GTR if it wasnt for my GF (now Wife), she would never put me in that situation, we both compromise on a lot to support each other, whats the point of being married if you never want to be around each other anyway. Its nice working on the cars and knowing dinners gonna be ready when i get done, and beer magically appears on the work bench when i was under the car 

But then i treat her to night out and shopping and vacation time, so its win win, we both work around each other!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Rain said:


> But then i treat her to a night , we both work around each other!


Is that after a couple beers? :thumbsup:


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

well, i have to be honest and say i have been worried about this exact thing happening, however i had "the chat" and was told that when we met i was a GTR nut, i drink lots of beer and smoke like a chimney. she sais it wouldent be fair to try to change me and it's all good with her, as long as i pay my half of the bills then i can do whatever i want with my money/time.....................

that my friends is what i call a BRUCY BONUS!!!!!!.

well mind you it has taken a divorce and a mad raving ex-wife to get me to where i am now........lol


Alex


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey its not just men that have hyperthetical choices....my Ex still brings upin arguements the fact that i put my car before him and spent too much money on it.

Im just lucky in the fact that im now with someone who adores my car as much as he does me.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

oh..:wavey: helloO ... why don't you dump him ? :nervous:


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

hahaha, i dumped the ex.

wont dump my new man hes perfect.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Perfect! hmm.. that's very unusual for a man to be :runaway: I see...
but perfect in what way... how do you mean ? I'm intrigued to know so that I can maybe perfect myself to the lady too :thumbsup:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> Perfect! hmm.. that's very unusual for a man to be :runaway: I see...
> but perfect in what way... how do you mean ? I'm intrigued to know so that I can maybe perfect myself to the lady too :thumbsup:


The only criteria mentioned so far is a love of cars.... So your in there mate


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

perfect has different meanings to different people...

he accepts me for me and respects me....plus he doesn't seem to mind listening when i bore him with my assignments for thermodynamics and aerodynamics and maths etc etc etc see im boring you now.....


oh and he likes his skylines too so he cant moan at me about mine.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Your assignments are not boring at all, that's what I did as well  aeronautical engineering at Queen Mary's, I find the physics and maths based stuff very interesting. Well, at least you two have some thing in common apart from boring each other


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

im doing a foundation degree in motorsport engineering and will be looking to go onto a Bsc in motorsport technology....i love the physics too if i could id do a degree in quantum physics but seen as its only theoretical studies of subatomic structures it seemed pointless.

I like being able to convert Kpa to Bar of boost or ps into bhp or calculate compression ratios without having to think about it.

dreading a 3hour maths exam on the 8th.

he doesnt bore me at all.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

tacha_maree said:


> if i could id do a degree in quantum physics but seen as its only theoretical studies of subatomic structures it seemed pointless.


oh dear! with this quote of yours I'm sure you have awaken Einstein from his grave :chuckle: he dedicated his entire life to quantum physics and now all of a sudden it's become pointless :chuckle:


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

its not pointless but its pointless to study for 3-5 years on something that is a theory unless i wanted to develop nuclear bombs or something.

im content just learning bout applied physics.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

tacha_maree said:


> unless i wanted to develop nuclear bombs or something.


there is ever a great need for such graduates :nervous:


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

ill stick to aspiring to be a thermodynamists thanks


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

there's another one called "thermocuddle-ist" but that applys to big girls with plenty of fat rolls around them


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

If this thread had a pheromone detector on it the thing would be choking at the moment. Get a room, make the video and post it up on here, FFS:chuckle:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I know it's tacha_marree's fault, she started talking about thermo stuff


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

oi don't blame me mr.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

"my" GTR belongs to to "my missus"


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

hopefully she's not the type of a wife who is more like your husband as apposed to you being the one? :nervous: It's not a case of a man under a woman's rules, is that what it is? :runaway:











:thumbsup:


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

Clive S-P said:


> She saw a big ass single turbo and decided we needed that one... because it was purple!


:clap:

i need to get me one of that kind of woman!


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Well My old lady said if I wanted a GTR then get it, as long as I give her the house payment she doesn't care how much I spend or how many cars I own. She expalained it to me like this, if I spend all my money on a car I can't spend any on a girl, and in Japan if you can't spend money on your girl she isn't your girl for long, and if you do have money all the Japanese hotties want PREMIUM everything, and I'll be damned if I spend $1500.00 for a purse, or 150.00 for a pair of panties. Get the jist.

Sometimes she even suggests that I should get certain things(I wonder if I talk in my sleep).


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

wow jap girls seem to be materialistic by the looks of things... so when you become broke she walks away with a richer man? dear oh dear! now I know why Japan has the highest sucide rate in the world, it must be the women!!! :nervous:


----------



## dylan (Jan 12, 2006)

put it this way just sold mine to get married! oh what a mistake


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> wow jap girls seem to be materialistic by the looks of things... so when you become broke she walks away with a richer man?


It would appear prostitution is legal in Japan :thumbsup:


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't have to choose, she loves the car although she wants a RX-7 to chase me down the track with.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Tell her to start saving then


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

mifn21 said:


> It would appear prostitution is legal in Japan :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RevO (Sep 19, 2010)

None of my girlfriend had a big problem with the car but they were not amused about how much time I spend with the car.

But I would never sell it for a women, if i don´t have a legendary women I stay with a legendary car^^


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Its a difficult one...
If i get rid the bird, who would do my washing? But if i got rid of the GTR who would make me smile? 
Both cost me money...I enjoy cleaning the GTR. I dont clean her. She does that herself. Moddifying the GTR is relativley easy. If you put a big turbo on her she wouldnt be able to run to the off-licence faster to get beer.
Id say so- far; the GTR is winning..


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

This is a pretty funny poll, i had a similar situation where I was spending more time with the GTR then the misses and she really did have a problem with it and complained at a lot about it. ha-ha at the end i ditched her!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i do hope Nigel's Girlfriend doesn't check his posts on this place.

lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> i do hope Nigel's Girlfriend doesn't check his posts on this place.
> 
> lol


She might be busy herself on other forums trying to line up a replacement for him. You just never know.


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

you should tell her, the car is the only thing that keep you sine other wise you will spend the extra cash on sex, drugs and alcohol or even a PS3 with over 100 hours of game play on GT5 and she will still get isolated.  tell her just to imagine that happen. am sure she will come to your senses and let you keep the car.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Under the condtions described I'd tell her "Don't let the door hit you on the way out"

If She's upset to the point of an ultimatum, then answer has already presented it's self.


----------

